# Phishing-Falle: ZDF WISO sucht Betroffene



## Samantha_WISO (22 Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Nutzer,

haben Sie einen Phishing Angriff am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen? Die Betrüger werden immer besser im Fälschen der E-Mails und Internetseite, sodass täglich tausende Internetnutzer Ihre Daten ahnungslos an Kriminelle weitergeben. 

Für einen ZDF WISO-Tipp Beitrag suche ich noch einen Protagonisten, der vor der Kamera von seiner Erfahrung berichtet. 

Im ZDF WISO-Tipp erhält der Zuschauer Informationen zu unterschiedlichen Themen - in diesem Fall zum Thema Phishing. Wie kann ich mich vor Angriffen schützen? Was muss ich tun, wenn ich auf eine Phishing Mail reingefallen bin? Welche Rechte habe ich?

Ihr Fall sollte zeigen, dass das wirklich jeden treffen kann und dies auch keine Schande ist. 

Melden Sie sich unter: [email protected]

Ich freue mich auf Ihre Nachrichten!

Liebe Grüße
Samantha Schubert


----------

